# The Toyota Prius had the lowest 10 year maintenance cost of any production car in the US



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Those cab drivers that switched from Crown Vics to Prii after gas became crazy expensive know what they're doing.
https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/the-most-and-least-expensive-cars-to-maintain-by-maddy-martin


----------



## Mjclassic (Jul 26, 2019)

Stupid Honda the best and Chevy


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My Prius just keeps going.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

I think Corollas are even more reliable.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> My Prius just keeps going.


What year and how many miles on the odo so far?



Sal29 said:


> Those cab drivers that switched from Crown Vics to Prii after gas became crazy expensive know what they're doing.
> https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/the-most-and-least-expensive-cars-to-maintain-by-maddy-martin


The top 5 are all Japanese brands ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I think Corollas are even more reliable.
> 
> 
> What year and how many miles on the odo so far?
> ...


About 235,000 miles. Did rear brakes today. Air filter. Oil change.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hate Prius. They look like shit. But I think shit is good for Uber driving. Considering getting a 100k mile one next year and pass my Mazda3 to my daughter before it gets totally run into the ground. Which the Mazda3 has been a great car last 2.5 years of rideshare.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Hate Prius. They look like shit. But I think shit is good for Uber driving. Considering getting a 100k mile one next year and pass my Mazda3 to my daughter before it gets totally run into the ground. Which the Mazda3 has been a great car last 2.5 years of rideshare.


It's a work tool it doesn't matter what it looks like.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the 'brake by wire' brakes on the prius. Handling is numb. If you get a red triangle error, you have to tow it. Otherwise it sets the standard for uber/taxi vehicles.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a Prius, I love it. Never drove Uber until I bought one. Cheap maintenance, 50-70MPG. I fail to see how Uber X is profitable with almost any other car.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

it handles any corner ive come across Very very well indeed get in one drive it then speak again.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I think Corollas are even more reliable.
> 
> 
> What year and how many miles on the odo so far?
> ...


I believe it depends on the year. Some years, the Corolla is more Reliable, other Years the Prius is more reliable.
They're both always going to be in the top 5 or top 10 among all cars regardless of year.
I believe the original article was for 2006 model year cars since it was written on June 1st 2016.
You obviously have to wait 10 years since a car is produced to do a 10 year cost of ownership analysis.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm not a fan of the 'brake by wire' brakes on the prius. Handling is numb. If you get a red triangle error, you have to tow it. Otherwise it sets the standard for uber/taxi vehicles.


If 'brake by wire' technology is good enough for Formula 1 race cars, it's good enough enough for me.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a work tool it doesn't matter what it looks like.


Very true. Rather, worry more about what your bank account looks like!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel a need to point out that this article lacks much in the way of substance. How can you lump all the cars of one manufacturer together. I'm sure my Avalon costs a little more than the Prius to maintain.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The camyrys Mears Taxi in Orlando use, they regularly hit the 300,000 mark before getting retired,


The biggest thing keeping them from hitting that stage is getting wrecked.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I feel a need to point out that this article lacks much in the way of substance. How can you lump all the cars of one manufacturer together. I'm sure my Avalon costs a little more than the Prius to maintain.


How would you rate your Avalon?
Was thinking about buying a used one?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

⚠Our profit margins are razor thin.
Prius is the perfect ride share vehicle ? for disposable drivers resulting in higher profits.

Bonus: Once driver is deactivated u still have a low maintenance vehicle getting 50MPG.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> How would you rate your Avalon?
> Was thinking about buying a used one?


If you can get a good deal on a 2-3 year old one and there's enough Select business in your area, by all means go for it. My particular car has done very well. No major maintenence EXCEPT for one ugly incident at 155K. Transmission, seal blew while I was on the highway, $1900 later it's running great. I've got 160k on it. Major issue is MPG's I get 19 in the city, about 28 on the highway so you will lose money doing regular X on it. Tires are more expensive as well because they are larger but aside from that it's done real well. 10k trips have taken their toll though, it's starting to look a little beat up in the interior but that's to be expected. When I kill this one I will probably get another Avalon and never let another stranger in my car!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Hate Prius. They look like shit. But I think shit is good for Uber driving. Considering getting a 100k mile one next year and pass my Mazda3 to my daughter before it gets totally run into the ground. Which the Mazda3 has been a great car last 2.5 years of rideshare.


"_Hate Prius. They look like shit."_
..........Said the Uber driver. ???

_"I hate tongue depressors they're flat and hard"
......_said Dr. Martin Ellingham Of Massachusetts General Hospital

_"I hate Nails and Screws, they're weird shapes and sharp"
........_said Jorge Sanchez, President Of Residential Construction Inc.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I feel a need to point out that this article lacks much in the way of substance. How can you lump all the cars of one manufacturer together. I'm sure my Avalon costs a little more than the Prius to maintain.


You didn't scroll down far enough.
It also has the top 20 vehicles with the lowest 10 year maintenance cost as well as the the bottom 20 vehicles with the worst 10 year maintenance costs.
The Kia Soul had extremely low maintenance cost for instance even though Kia wasn't that good as far as car brands with the lowest maintenance costs.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> You didn't scroll down far enough.
> It also has the top 20 vehicles with the lowest 10 year maintenance cost as well as the the bottom 20 vehicles with the worst 10 year maintenance costs.
> The Kia Soul had extremely low maintenance cost for instance even though Kia wasn't that good as far as car brands with the lowest maintenance costs.


Thanks I got lazy. What's hysterical is that i got PTSD when i scrolled down. I used to own a Chrysler Sebring and it was the worst car i ever owned. Lots of issues after it ran off warranty ended up dumping it and swearing I would never buy another Chrysler.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Those cab drivers that switched from Crown Vics to Prii after gas became crazy expensive know what they're doing.
> https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/the-most-and-least-expensive-cars-to-maintain-by-maddy-martin


That is an Achievement !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Steve Wozniak still drives his Prius, got a ticket for speeding on a Prius . How is that possible ? Speeding on a Prius ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The camyrys Mears Taxi in Orlando use, they regularly hit the 300,000 mark before getting retired,
> 
> The biggest thing keeping them from hitting that stage is getting wrecked.


Mears uses Hybrids or regular Camrys ?



VictorD said:


> If 'brake by wire' technology is good enough for Formula 1 race cars, it's good enough enough for me.


You got a crew of 6 mechanics like Formula Racecars ?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You got a crew of 6 mechanics like Formula Racecars ?


Don't need 'em. I'm not driving a Formila 1 racecar. My skills are sufficient for any need that may arise with any vehicle that I own.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

My skills are sufficient for any need that may arise with any vehicle that I own. 

can you do a motor swap or a timing chain???? I can take care of "most" needs of any car I own. I definitely can not take car of any need these cars may have.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

rubisgsa said:


> My skills are sufficient for any need that may arise with any vehicle that I own.
> 
> *can you do a motor swap or a timing chain????* I can take care of "most" needs of any car I own. I definitely can not take car of any need these cars may have.


Yes. Have done both. Many times. I'm a 70's kid. These are things we learned as part of our childhood.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

mbd said:


> Steve Wozniak still drives his Prius, got a ticket for speeding on a Prius . How is that possible ? Speeding on a Prius ?


They go almost 90 MPH


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They go almost 90 MPH


I was going to laugh, almost. Then I remembered my Electric Soul was also capped at just under.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I've read on this forum that a Prius can be operated as a gas only vehicle once the battery dies. How does this work? My hybrid system is coding...


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

ive had a prius over 100

racing a bmw up a bridge it was epic lol

I want to take one apart and play with the battery if you wanna drive it to delaware we can replace the battery or the bad cell

first thing to do is get a bluetooth ODBII reader and buy the pro version of TORQUE you can monitor all the battery voltages and many other things


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rubisgsa said:


> ive had a prius over 100
> 
> racing a bmw up a bridge it was epic lol
> 
> ...


Yup I have torque pro let me try and figure out the voltage thingy tomorrow.
Torque pro is a lifesaver, got the car through emissions inspection. I think it actually hacks the computer!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've read on this forum that a Prius can be operated as a gas only vehicle once the battery dies. How does this work? My hybrid system is coding...


Ask that question on priuschat.com
There are a lot of Prius experts there.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've read on this forum that a Prius can be operated as a gas only vehicle once the battery dies. How does this work? My hybrid system is coding...


Yes, but the hybrid system still has to be working properly. smh :rollseyes:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

VictorD said:


> Yes, but the hybrid system still has to be working properly. smh :rollseyes:


Great. Lend me $1500 I'm good for it.
Mostly.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Great. Lend me $1500 I'm good for it.
> Mostly.


Sure. As soon as you're done French-kissing the crack of my...


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

2nd gen prius 2004-2009 top speed 103 mph


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have never seen a Prius on the side of the road....ever lol. 

Mitsubishi..well that's about once a week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a work tool it doesn't matter what it looks like.


To an extent, maybe. But it is also an expression of self. If you are a full-time Uber driver, chances are you spend most of your life in your car.

People spend more for a bed, or more for a computer chair, because they know they will spend most of their time in it. Sometimes it may be worth it to spend more on the car... for YOU, not for the PAXholes.

I sometimes buy a tool from the hardware store and buy the nicer looking one even when I suspect it is equivalent in functionality to the cheaper one. Why? Because I'm going to have to LOOK at that thing every time I use it! Ugly things make me sad.

The Prius is pretty ugly, but I might buy one at the right price. Looks is only a small part of the equation, but it IS part of the equation, for me.

When it comes to cars, handling is important too. I have an XL car that I drive for Uber at times. I was going to get rid of my UberX car, that was the plan. I decided to keep the old car... at first it was because I actually felt a little depressed driving the XL car because of the lack of responsiveness on the road... I think having both an X car and XL car can be beneficial in my slower market too on a pure cost-profit analysis basis, as well as for the utility of having a backup car, but I kind of feel like if I had to drive the XL car every day it would kind of lower my spirits... I really like driving a car that is very nimble.

The ease of making tight U-Turns is an important consideration for a car too. MPG is great, but if you can't make easy U-turns you can needlessly add miles to your journey and thus waste gallons, and sometimes minutes that could be used to take extra rides.

I'll pay more for a car that lacks ABS and traction control. Those things will kill the ability of the car to drive in the snow. I also appreciate a car that can hop curbs with ease. I also value a car that has a private compartment. Hatchbacks are awesome for loading luggage, but the privacy and protection of a real trunk is valuable to me. I've not had good luck with those stupid privacy covers for the hatch area in my hatchback XL car... too clumsy.


----------

